# DARK Base pro 900 Rev 2 Front Panel und Lüfter Hub



## Noel1987 (16. Januar 2022)

Hi liebes bei quiet Team 
Erst Mal muss ich euch sagen das ihr mit diesem Gehäuse echt gut Arbeit geleistet habt und auch der Bau des Rechners sehr viel Spaß macht 

Dennoch bräuchte ich ein paar Infos von euch 

Es geht ein SATA Strom Stecker zum Front Panel 
Wofür ist der ? Weder USB noch die Stecker benötigen für die Schalter benötigen normalerweise Strom oder ist das weil das alles über die Platine läuft ?

Das zweite ist ich benötige die Lüftersteuerung nicht, da ich meine pumpe und Lüfter über den quadro von Aquacomputer steuere , was über Windows halt die viel bessere Wahl ist (in meinem Fall) 
Jetzt kommt aber das Problem das die kabellose Ladefläche an diesem mit dran ist 

Gibt der Lüfter Hub nur die 12 v weiter ?
Würde mir sonst einen SATA Stecker anlöten. Damit könnte ich die komplette Lüftersteuerung von euch entfernen und sogar ein paar Kabel einsparen 

Alleine nur für das kabellose laden nimmt mir die Lüfter Hub Platine zu viel Platz weg die ich besser nutzen könnte
Gruß

Edit das kabellose laden hat 5v und GRD 
Aber sie hat auch 12v und GRD 
Ich glaube ich lasse sie raus


----------

